# Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel



## ha.jo (24. November 2013)

Damit Thomas seine Ruhe hat und nicht laufend mit O.T. Verweis abwürgen muss, verschiebe ich meine ursprüngliche Frage an Ralle24 in dieses Thema.





> Zitat von Ralle 24
> Zerschlagen aber geht nur durch ausbluten, also durch entziehen finanzieller Mittel.


Zeige doch Bitte deinen gedanklich neuen Weg für eine „finanzielle Ausblutung“ auf.
  Wenn es geht, so, dass dieser Weg für die breite Masse der Angler durch alle Schichten und Altersgrenzen tragbar ist.


  Für mich stellt sich die Frage, wie soll dieses „Ausbluten“ funktionieren?
  Was muss der jetzige Angler oder Neueinsteiger in Kauf nehmen?
  Welche Ergebnisse wären zu erwarten?
  Wären weiterreichende Auswirkungen für Angler und das Angeln möglich?
  Da gäbe es noch mehr Fragen.
  Und nein, meine Fragen sollen keine Unterstützung des BV sein!
  Mich interessieren lediglich die Auswirkungen, lokal sicher unterschiedlich und die daraus zu erzielende Akzeptanz an der Basis.
  Wenn man etwas fordert, muss man es auch logisch verkaufen können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Wer keinen Verein/Verband braucht zum angeln (wenn also nicht ALLE Gewässer in erreichbarer Nähe verbandsangehörigen Vereinen oder Verbänden gehören) kann eh jederzeit bedenkenlos austreten..

Je mehr austreten, desto schneller haben die verbandsangehörigen Vereine und Verbände keine Kohle mehr für die Pacht und es besteht zukünftig die Chance auf die Verpachtung an anglerfreundliche(re) Pächter..

Heute leiden eh schon viele Angler unter den Verbänden, wenn bei einer Veränderung einige wenige leiden sollten, werden die das sicher aus Solidarität für gute Verbände FÜR Angler gerne in Kauf nehmen.

Besser als die falsche, vorgeschobene "Solidarität", die immer wieder von Abnickerverbänden gepredigt wird, um Leute kirre zu machen und am zahlen zu halten....


----------



## sonstwer (25. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



ha.jo schrieb:


> @sonstwer
> Eigentlich fragte ich ja Ralle24, weiß schon warum!
> Dein Beitrag ist aber bezeichnend für die einseitige Betrachtung vieler Angler.
> Bei der Beantwortung dieser Frage geht es um weit mehr als das eigene *Ich* denken.
> ...



ha.jo, ein 8jähriger hat zum angeln am Wasser alleine nichts zu suchen. Finanziell schlecht dastehen tu ich selber (als Billiglöhner auf H4-Niveau.
Und die 30 Kilometer halten mich nicht davon ab, mit den öffentlichen dort hin zu fahren.
Nur behindert bin ich nicht.
Was also hast du an meiner Ausführung auszusetzen?

*Ich* habe mich für *mich* so entschieden!

Ich habe aber auch geschrieben, daß das jeder für sich selbst entscheiden muß.

Wo ist also dein Problem mit meiner Aussage?

Ich habe aber ein Problem mit deiner Aussage, nämlich daß du mir einfach in Unkenntnis unterstellst, ich hätte eine falsche Sicht der Dinge und eine falsche Entscheidung getroffen, weil sie für dich (und evtl. auch andere) nicht in Frage kommt.

LG,
frank


----------



## Fr33 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Moin,

bleibt bitte sachlich! Dass es ein Für und Wider gibt -  war klar. Aber auf lange sicht hin, muss man sich fragen welche Opfer man bringen muss um langfristig seinem Hobby nach zu gehen?!

Einem Anglerverband, dem Naturschutz etc. wichtiger ist -  als die Interessenvertretung und Wahrung von Gewässerzugängen für seine Mitglieder - den muss man nach und nach verhungern lassen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und es besteht zukünftig die Chance auf die Verpachtung an anglerfreundliche(re) Pächter..



Vorsicht- bei uns in der Ecke werden freie oder neu entstandene Gewässer vorrangig dem NABU angeboten (die zahlen auch gut, haben volle Kassen) - da ist schon einiges für Angler verloren gegangen. #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Ein immer wieder gerne gehörtes Argument, aber ich kenne z. B. keinen Fluss, der vom Nabu "bewirtschaftet" wird und fischereiliche Bewirtschaftung ist fast immer vorgeschrieben, was die nicht leisten können.

Die können nur Gewässer durch Lobbyarbeit (unter Schutz stellen) ganz den Anglern entziehen..

Zudem ist das bundeslandabhängig und zeigt einmal mehr,  dass die Anglerverbände selbst da unfähig sind, durch eigene , gute Lobbyarbeit das zu unterbinden.

Warum dann die bezahlen?


----------



## Tomasz (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein immer wieder gerne gehörtes Argument, aber ich kenne z. B. keinen Fluss, der vom Nabu "bewirtschaftet" wird und fischereiliche Bewirtschaftung ist fast immer vorgeschrieben, was die nicht leisten können.
> 
> Die können nur Gewässer durch Lobbyarbeit (unter Schutz stellen) ganz den Anglern entziehen..
> 
> ...



http://brandenburg.nabu.de/projekte/100-Seen-Programm/Programm/

Na dann mal hier ein Beispiel aus Brandenburg. Hier gehören dem NABU bereits 16 Gewässer. Einige davon wurden vorher nicht nur anglerisch sondern auch fischereilich genutzt. Frag bei den Fischern und Anglern nach, wie Ihnen dieser Eigentumswechsel bekommen ist. Der NABU bewirtschaftet übrigens nach der „guten fachlichen Praxis“, die dann u.a. dazu führen kann, dass "...aus der fischereilichen Bewirtschaftung resultierenden  Beeinträchtigungen" "...abgestellt werden". 
100 weitere Gewässer aus dem Seenpaket des Bundes will der NABU jetzt zusätzlich bekommen.

Und damit auch Dein Einwand nach dem unfähigen Landesverband beantwortet werden kann. Ja, der LAVB versucht das zusammen mit den Kommunen zu verhindern und ist da auch auf einem guten Weg. Wenn es Dich wirklich interessiert, könnte ich Dir die gemeinsame Initiative von Kommunen und Verband in den nächsten Tagen raus suchen. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## vermesser (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Also ich halte mich ja gern aus den Diskussionen hier raus Thomas. 

Aber für Brandenburg und MeckPomm sollte man die Verbände mal nicht zu schlecht machen. An nahezu allen Gewässern, die die nicht haben, ist das angeln stärker reglementiert und/ oder teurer bzw. teils unmöglich.

Von daher einfach mal DANKE an die LAVs MV und BB!!


----------



## antonio (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

nicht nur mv und bb.

antonio


----------



## Fr33 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Ja ok.... verstanden, dann machen 20% der LV eben mal was positives, aber was ist mit den anderen 80%? 

Aber da haben wir ja wieder das Grundproblem - Ja nix an der bestehenen Struktur ändern, denn dann haben WIR ja auch einmal einen Nachteil....


----------



## antonio (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

doch etwas ändern schon.
und das geld soll ja erst mal dem bv entzogen werden und nicht den lv.
die lv tun ja auch etwas für die angler.
es ist also nicht alles schlecht in den lv, wenn auch nicht alles positiv.
und wenn pauschal auf die lv eingeprügelt wird, dann hast du bei den anglern in den lv wo das o.g. zutrifft schlechte karten.

antonio


----------



## angler1996 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



antonio schrieb:


> doch etwas ändern schon.
> und das geld soll ja erst mal dem bv entzogen werden und nicht den lv.
> die lv tun ja auch etwas für die angler.
> es ist also nicht alles schlecht in den lv, wenn auch nicht alles positiv.
> ...


 
Recht hat er#h
Man muss schon sehr genau überlegen , wen man wie und was verändern will 
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



> Aber für Brandenburg und MeckPomm sollte man die Verbände mal nicht zu schlecht machen


Brandenburg hat quasi die Ex-DAV-Verbände zur (Kon)Fusion erpresst, indem Weichenhahn sagte, wenn nicht fusioniert wird, sprengt er durch Austritt Brandenburgs den DAV - das sind die LV, die man braucht und die ihr ja wollt, wählt und bezahlt!! 

*Ihr habt  recht, ich habe mich geirrt!!*

Danke dafür..

Und MeckPomm??
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257100

Zudem gehörte MV zu der (w)irren Initiative "Pro DAFV" (auch mit Brandenburg)

*Ihr habt  recht, ich habe mich geirrt!!*

Genau solche Verbände brauchen wird.

Danke dafür und weiter zahlen................

Sorry nochmal für meinen Irrtum.......................

Und wenn die weiter den BV stützen und finanzieren, *sorry, ich habe mich geirrt*, das muss sein, der (VDSF)DAFV und seine Mitglieder, die LV, das ist genau das, was Angler brauchen und wollen.........


----------



## antonio (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

richtig thomas das ist die eine seite aber die andere sollte man eben auch nicht verleugnen.

antonio


----------



## vermesser (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Thomas, Sorry. Ich behaupte NICHT, daß die Landesverbände BB und MV das Gelbe vom Ei sind! Aber ohne sie wäre es weitaus schlechter in den beiden Ländern bestellt. 

ALLE Gewässer, die die nicht haben und die ich kenn und in der Nähe habe, sind teurer, haben mehr Einschränkungen und und und. Das muss man auch mal sagen dürfen!!! Dann hätte nämlich wie in Neuruppin und Umgebung jeder See einen anderen Pächter, jeder See eine extra Karte, die viel Geld kostet und mit der man weder Nachtangeln darf noch ganzjährig spinnfischen und und und.

Guck doch bitte auch mal auf Otto-Normalangler, der nach Feierabend ein paar Seen beangeln möchte, ohne für die Jahreskarten, die er alle brauch, ein Monatsgehalt auszugeben.

Dieses pauschale Draufhauen auf die bösen, bösen Verbände geht mir auf die Eier.

Ohne die Verbände würde man sich in Brandenburg und Meck Pomm dumm und dämlich zahlen!! Ohne die Verbände dürfte man hier gar nix mehr. Ohne die Verbände würden sämtliche Seen an irgendwelche Privatheinis oder Umweltverbände gehen. So siehts doch aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



> Aber ohne sie wäre es weitaus schlechter in den beiden Ländern bestellt.



Dann seid doch froh, dass ihr diejenigen bezahlen dürft, die durch das Vorantreiben des Übertrittes des DAV in den VDSF dafür gesorgt haben, dass ab jetzt alles noch besser wird, noch weniger Restriktionen kommen, endlich konkrete Lobbyarbeit für Angler gemacht wird, und, und, und....

Dafür stand der VDSF ja eh schon immer.

Und wie immer wenn der Schwanz mit dem Hund wackelt, wird das Negative natürlich alles niiiiieeeee bis zu euch kommen - sonst hätten eure Landesverbände das ja nicht vorwärts getrieben, gelle??

Wie gesagt:
*Sorry, ich habe mich geirrt.*

Ihr habt recht, das muss so sein und der Fisch stinkt auch nie vom Kopp...

Weiterzahlen, passt scho....................


----------



## vermesser (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Jetzt regt mich das hier langsam auf!! 

WENN die Landesverbände durch Austritt ausgehungert werden, passiert nichts gutes!! Sondern finanzkräftige Fischer, Privatleute etc. pachten die Seen und halten die Angler fern. Mal Dir doch die Welt, wie sie Dir gefällt..das mag ja zum Teil auch alles zutreffen, aber vor Ort ist die Welt nicht schwarz weiß und die Vereine/ Landesverbände sind bitter notwendig.

Frag mal die Angler auf der Lindower Ecke...die durften dort bis vor einigen Jahren drei Seen im Rahmen einer Kooperation mit dem Fischer mitbeangeln...ohne große Einschränkungen. Dem neuen Fischer wars nicht genug. Jetzt 180 (HUNDERACHTZIG) Euro PRO See...

Ganz ehrlich...lieber geb ich dem Verein 10 Euro mehr als daß solche Blutsauger und Parasiten die Angler von "Ihren" Seen aussperren!!


----------



## kati48268 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Das primäre Ziel muss sein, dem BV Mittel zu entziehen.

Ein massenhafter Austritt von Anglern aus Vereinen, die einem LV angehören, ist eine Illusion!!!

Die Masse der Angler will einfach angeln, ohne Tageskarten-heck-meck, also wird es der Verein vor Ort.

Da wird kaum jemand drauf verzichten, weil Verbandshampels Mist bauen, wovon der Normalangler zunächst sogar kaum was mit bekommt. 

Und die paar Mark, die von seinem Vereinsbeitrag an LV & BV gehen, tun ihm nicht wirklich weh.
Die meisten wissen auch gar nicht, was sie dafür bezahlen.

Dazu haben einige LVs eigene Gewässer, in denen viele Angler angeln wollen oder sogar auf diese angewiesen sind.

Das ist die Realität von der man ausgehen muss!


Der Weg muss sein, innerhalb der Vereine Druck zu machen, den LVs Feuer unter den Hintern zu machen.

Fragen stellen:
- was zahlen wir als Verein _gesamt_ an einen LV? (da kommt was zusammen, erst jetzt werden die einzelnen Kleckerbeträge der Mitglieder interessant)
- welche Leistungen bekommen wir dafür?
- stimmt da das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis?
- welche Alternativen gibt es zu diesen Leistungen?
- was könnten wir mit der Kohle alles machen, wenn wir auf die Verbandsleistungen komplett verzichten und als Verein aus dem LV austreten?
- wie viel unserer Abgabe an den LV geht an den Bund?
- warum verhälst du LV dich im BV so wie du es tust und nicht anders?
- welchen Einfluss können wir als Verein auf dieses Verhalten ausüben?
- das geht bis: wir wollen, dass du LV aus dem BV austrittst.


----------



## vermesser (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Noch so ein Quark. Wenn der Verein vor Ort aus dem Landesverband austritt, darf ich ja nur noch an den paar Tümpeln oder was auch immer des Orts- oder Kreisverbands angeln...nicht mehr landesweit oder mit Austauschkarten sogar von Sachsen-Anhalt bis Meck-Pomm!

Dann müssten die vernünftigen Landesverbände einen neuen Oberverband gründen. Das ist doch unrealistisch!!

Tretet mal ruhig aus, "hungert" den Verband aus!!! Glaubt Ihr ernsthaft, daß es zu Eurem Vorteil ist??? Selbst ne schlechte Lobbyarbeit ist besser als keine. 

Wenn Ihr den Vereinen vor Ort (und das ist der erste Effekt des Autritts) die Kohle entzieht, werdet Ihr Euch wundern!!

Ich bin aus Überzeugung im Verein! Auch wenn ich auf meiner Ecke davon kaum Vorteile habe, da wenig Verbandsgewässer!!


----------



## Fr33 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Kati hat es schon geschrieben... nicht die einzelnen LV's sollen den Löffel abgeben - nein Sie sollen als Instrument her halten um Einfluss auf den BV zu nehmen!

Das vor was viele Bundesländer und deren Angler angst haben - ist in Hessen etc. schon Realität. Entweder weicht man auf wenige freie Gewässer aus.... oder man schließt sich einem Knebel-Verein an.

Aber nur wer die LV's in eine Richtung lenkt, der wird den BV ändern oder zerschlagen können!


----------



## Sharpo (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



vermesser schrieb:


> Jetzt regt mich das hier langsam auf!!
> 
> WENN die Landesverbände durch Austritt ausgehungert werden, passiert nichts gutes!! Sondern finanzkräftige Fischer, Privatleute etc. pachten die Seen und halten die Angler fern. Mal Dir doch die Welt, wie sie Dir gefällt..das mag ja zum Teil auch alles zutreffen, aber vor Ort ist die Welt nicht schwarz weiß und die Vereine/ Landesverbände sind bitte notwendig.
> 
> ...



In dem Bezug hast Du sicherlich nicht ganz unrecht.

In meiner Gegend ist der LV aber auch nicht ganz unschuldig daran, dass Strecken gesperrt wurden etc..

Auch an dem Theater DAFV hat er seinen negativen Teil beigetragen.

Man hat die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Kämpft ruhig weiter vor Ort mit euren Landesverbänden gegen Gartenzwerge.

Man könnte sich auch bundesweit zusammenschliessen und den Gartenzwergproduzent bekämpfen..

Aber Solidarität war noch nie gegeben im VDSF - dank Föderalismus kocht jeder LV seine eigene Suppe und meint auch noch, es könnte ihnen ja keiner was, weil Fischerei Landesgesetz - und zu der Truppe ist der DAV ohne jedes festschreiben wichtiger Punkte übergetreten und die organisierten Angelfischer aus dem Ex-DAV sind noch immer am jubeln über die Fusion (siehe aktuelle Abstimmungen HV)..

Das habt ihr nun auch, diese Fusion - erwartet nur nicht, dass euch geholfen wird vom (VDSF)DAFV, wenn wegen Bundesgesetzen (Tierschutz, z. B.) in den Ländern (auch bei euch) dann auch immer weitere Beschränkungen im Fischereirecht kommen..


Kämpft lieber gegen eure Gartenzwerge vor Ort.

Wie gesagt:
*Sorry, ich habe mich geirrt!!*

Die organisierten Angelfischer haben nun mal  kein Interesse an einer bundesweiten Besserstellung des Angelns und der Angler, denen geht's nur um ihre jeweils eigenen Gartenzwerge im eigenen Land.

*Ich hab das falsch gesehen* - also ruhig brav weiterzahlen..






..


----------



## vermesser (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Thomas, Dein Kampf ist lobenswert. Oft erfährt man hier Dinge, die man sonst nie mitkriegt. Danke dafür.

Trotzdem...vor Ort sind die Vereine und damit im Hintergrund auch die Landesverbände häufig das einzige Gegengewicht der Angler gegen die Interessen der Fischer, Privatleute etc., ob Dir das gefällt oder nicht. Und ungeachtet des Bundesverbandes.

Und man tut sich mit Sicherheit zumindest kurz- und mittelfristig keinen Gefallen, wenn man die Vereine austrocknet.


----------



## Deep Down (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Der BV kann doch seinen Untergang ganz einfach verhindern. 
Er muss sich nur im Sinne der Basis bewegen!


----------



## antonio (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



vermesser schrieb:


> Thomas, Dein Kampf ist lobenswert. Oft erfährt man hier Dinge, die man sonst nie mitkriegt. Danke dafür.
> 
> Trotzdem...vor Ort sind die Vereine und damit im Hintergrund auch die Landesverbände häufig das einzige Gegengewicht der Angler gegen die Interessen der Fischer, Privatleute etc., ob Dir das gefällt oder nicht. Und ungeachtet des Bundesverbandes.
> 
> Und man tut sich mit Sicherheit zumindest kurz- und mittelfristig keinen Gefallen, wenn man die Vereine austrocknet.



doch dem bv tut man damit nen gefallen, dann herrschen nämlich überall vdsf-verhältnisse. vielleicht ist das ja gewollt, diese verhältnisse

es geht wie gesagt primär erst mal darum den bv auszutrocknen.
und dazu muß kein verein niedergemacht werden.
die vereine müssen aber den a.. hoch kriegen und ihrem bv klar machen, daß der bv so wie er sich darstellt, ein vollkommen unnützer klotz am bein ist.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



> es geht wie gesagt primär erst mal darum den bv auszutrocknen.
> und dazu muß kein verein niedergemacht werden.
> die vereine müssen aber den a.. hoch kriegen und ihrem bv klar machen, daß der bv so wie er sich darstellt, ein vollkommen unnützer klotz am bein ist.


Einverstanden - und wenn der Verein da nicht mitzieht:
Raus und austrocknen........


PS:
Schexxxe..

Schon wieder alter Reflex, wollte mich doch bessern:
Also, wie gesagt:
*Sorry, ich habe mich geirrt!!*

Die organisierten Angelfischer haben nun mal  kein Interesse an einer bundesweiten Besserstellung des Angelns und der Angler, denen geht's nur um ihre jeweils eigenen Gartenzwerge im eigenen Land.

*Ich hab das falsch gesehen* - also ruhig brav weiterzahlen..


----------



## vermesser (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Ich möchte ein letztes Mal versuchen darzulegen, was ich meine. Denn das, was Du hier verbreitest Thomas, ist blanke Polemik im Dienste einer "höheren Sache", nämlich des Kampfes gegen den Bundesverband.

Deine Lösung lautet ja sinngemäß "Alle raus aus den Vereinen, die nicht gegen den Bundesverband sind", auf das denen das Geld ausgehe. Soweit so gut. 

Leider springt Dein Gedanke erheblich zu kurz. Denn was passiert, wenn ich und andere die örtlichen Vereine (und nur hier kann ich Mitglied sein oder nicht- NICHT im Bundesverband) verlassen?

Zuerst hat der örtliche Verein kein Geld mehr- auch nicht für Jugendarbeit, Vereinsboote, Gewässerpflege etc.! Damit schade ich zunächst erstmal dem Verein, der mir mehr Vorteile als Nachteile bringt.
Dann hat der Kreisverband kein Geld mehr für Besatz, Kreishegefischen der Jugend und und und. Wieder trifft es mich bzw. die kleinen Angler vor Ort.
Dann ist der Landesverband dran, dem das Geld ausgeht, um noch ein Gegengewicht gegen Fischer, finanzkräftige Privatleute und meinetwegen auch Umweltverbände zu sein. Damit geht die Chance, auch attraktive Gewässer zu pachten, komplett flöten. Wieder nix gegen den Bundesverband, nur wir vor Ort verlieren Gewässer und Möglichkeiten.
Abgesehen davon sinkt mit sinkender Mitgliederzahl auch die Möglichkeit, im Sinne vieler Menschen mit der Politik zu sprechen und Einfluss zu nehmen. Fischerei ist nunmal Ländersache, damit ist zunächst der Landesverband gefragt.

Erst nachdem also die örtlichen, naheliegenden Strukturen leiden, trifft es den Bundesverband. Eh das dort ankommt, ist alles zu spät, dann sind wir vor Ort verraten und verkauft!

Abgesehen davon kann ich ohne Mitgliedschaft im Verein auch nicht in den Verbandsgewässern angeln, also muss ich um meinem Hobby nachzugehen, die Kohle (und mehr Kohle als im Verein) den Fischern oder Pächtern in den Rachen schmeißen und bekomme dafür noch mehr Einschränkungen.

Ich muss und finde beleibe nicht alles gut, was der DAFV tut und veranstaltet. Nein. 

Aber Deine Lösung läuft darauf hinaus, den Tumor zu töten, indem man verhungert!! Funktioniert, ist aber keine Lösung.


----------



## vermesser (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Je mehr austreten, desto schneller haben die verbandsangehörigen Vereine und Verbände keine Kohle mehr für die Pacht und es besteht zukünftig die Chance auf die Verpachtung an anglerfreundliche(re) Pächter..



Boah, was eine Argumentation. Nix von wegen anglerfreundliche Verpächter. Es gibt drei Möglichkeiten, und alle sind schlechter als der Verband als Pächter:
1. Ein Fischer pachtet das Gewässer. Ergebnis-> Die Karten werden teurer, die Einschränkungen größer, der Fisch weniger (da auch der Fischer entnimmt).
2. Finanzkräftige Privatleute. Ergebnis -> Gar keiner außer den Spezis darf mehr ans Wasser, es entstehen Karpfen-, Aal-, Störpuffs, je nachdem, was der Pächter möchte. Jedenfalls haben wir das hier auf der Ecke und selbst die Leute aus dem Dorf dürfen nicht mehr an "ihrem" See angeln. Es wurden soviele Störe und Karpfen im See verklappt, daß die im Winter zufüttern und belüften müssen. Ursprünglich übrigens ein naturnaher Vereinssee!
3. Der Naturschutz übernimmt das Gewässer in irgendeiner Form, gern auch zusammen mit einem Fischer -> nix mit angeln. Auch dafür kenn ich mindestens ein Beispiel. Vögel gucken ja, der Fischer darf auch Netze stellen. Angeln? Nö. Verboten!

So und welches der Ergebnisse ist jetzt erwünscht und für den Angler vor Ort gut??

Ich bleibe dabei...Du machst Dir die Welt, wie sie Dir gefällt. Denn genau das, was ich oben skizziere, wird passieren. Gar nichts wird besser, wenn nicht mehr die Verbände pachten!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

gerne noch öfter:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Sorry, ich habe mich geirrt!!*
> 
> Die organisierten Angelfischer haben nun mal  kein Interesse an einer bundesweiten Besserstellung des Angelns und der Angler, denen geht's nur um ihre jeweils eigenen Gartenzwerge im eigenen Land.
> 
> *Ich hab das falsch gesehen* - also ruhig brav weiterzahlen..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



vermesser schrieb:


> Boah, was eine Argumentation. Nix von wegen anglerfreundliche Verpächter. Es gibt drei Möglichkeiten, und alle sind schlechter als der Verband als Pächter:
> 1. Ein Fischer pachtet das Gewässer. Ergebnis-> Die Karten werden teurer, die Einschränkungen größer, der Fisch weniger (da auch der Fischer entnimmt).
> 
> Warum? Wenn der Fischer Angler haben will, muss er Hege betreiben, damit gefangen wird. Das die Karten teurer werden ist eine Mutmaßung!
> ...



Ich bin generell für Sterbehilfe! So auch symbolisch gesehen im Bereich der Verbände. Denn der Bundesverband ist in meinen Augen der langsame Tod für uns Angler!

Und was fällt mir in Deiner Argumentation noch auf? Ich, ich, ich, ich....


----------



## ha.jo (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Erst einmal meinen Dank an einige User.
 An jene die über den Tellerrand schauen.
  Bezogen auf meine Fragen!
  Mir ging es nicht vordergründig um die BV-Frage.
  Eher welche Auswirkungen das geforderte „Ausbluten“ für Angler haben kann.
  Eigentlich aber nicht nur für Angler.
  Damit beziehe ich jeden heutigen Gastangler oder unorganisierten Angler mit ein. Besonders den hoffentlich nachkommenden Jungangler oder Neueinsteiger.
  Das kann und betrifft auch andere „Freizeitnutzer“.
  Tomasz, Dorschbremse brachten schon die richtigen Ansätze.
  Mein Landesverband unterstützt eine der liberalsten Angelbedingungen.
  In anderen Landesverbänden gibt es Vergleichbares, teilweise noch freiere.
  Das wurde jetzt zum großen Teil über 20 Jahre nach der „Wende“ erhalten.
  Für mich grundsätzlich die größte Leistung.
  Besonders unter den heutigen Bedingungen.
  Man kann kritisieren, mosern, fordern usw. Aber das ist ein Fakt!
  Für viele Angler in anderen Bundesländern immer noch ein Traum.
  Trotzdem täuscht es nicht über Missstände in den Vereinen und LVs hinweg.
  Keine Frage.
  Da klemmt es gewaltig. Geht letztendlich aber nur wie antonio es immer wieder anreißt.
  Aufstehen und sachlich aufklären, Lösungswege aufzeigen und dran bleiben.
  Wegen der BV Frage aber als letzte Lösung nur das ausbluten der Vereine und LVs zu sehen, ist kurzfristig gedacht.
  Der langfristige Schaden wäre meiner einer größer.
  Wie gesagt, leichte Forderungen (ausbluten), aber dann muss ich konsequent und ehrlich die Basis auch über mögliche nachhaltige Folgeerscheinungen aufklären.


Wer nichts hat kann auch nichts verlieren aber leicht fordern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Eben...
Gerne noch öfter:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Sorry, ich habe mich geirrt!!*
> 
> Die organisierten Angelfischer haben nun mal  kein Interesse an einer bundesweiten Besserstellung des Angelns und der Angler, denen geht's nur um ihre jeweils eigenen Gartenzwerge im eigenen Land.
> 
> *Ich hab das falsch gesehen* - also ruhig brav weiterzahlen..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Mein Landesverband unterstützt eine der liberalsten Angelbedingungen.
> In anderen Landesverbänden gibt es Vergleichbares, teilweise noch freiere.
> Das wurde jetzt zum großen Teil über 20 Jahre nach der „Wende“ erhalten.
> Für mich grundsätzlich die größte Leistung.


 
 Tja, alles unter Führung des DAV! 

 Waaaas? Den gibt es nicht mehr? Egal, im VDSF war auch immer alles anglerfreundlich. Das werdet ihr bald merken.

 PS. Mein LV ist auch liberal- frag mal die Caster...


----------



## vermesser (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und was fällt mir in Deiner Argumentation noch auf? Ich, ich, ich, ich....



Dann ersetze es doch durch WIR, wir die Brandenburger und allgemein wahrscheinlich die ostdeutschen Angler. Ich selber kenn nur Brandenburg, MV und teilweise Sachsen Anhalt.

Für alle genannten "Mutmaßungen" kann ich Dir konkrete Beispiele (Gewässername/ Region) nennen! Nichts Mutmaßung leider!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



> Ich selber kenn nur Brandenburg, MV und teilweise Sachsen Anhalt.


Problem erkannt.............

Ihr macht das schon..................


----------



## daci7 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Naja, ohne direkt auszutreten kann man auch einfach innerhalb des Vereins informieren und Stimmen für einen Austritt suchen - wenn man genug Leute im Verein überzeugt, muss dieser doch austreten 

Und zu Thomas: Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass Angler so anders sind als der Rest der Menschen? Gerade Angler sollen über ihren Tellerrand schauen und vorrausschauen planen und handeln? Gerade wir sollen verwachsene Strukturen hinterfragen und ein Umdenken bewirken?
Wir sind genau für das Gegenteil bekannt. 

#h


----------



## vermesser (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Aber Thomas, Du muss doch auch mal unsere Sicht verstehen. Eine Vereinheitlichung heißt, daß es für uns nur schlechter werden kann, wenn ich mich bundesweit umgucke.
Oder glaubst Du ernsthaft, es gibt auch nur die geringste Chance, unsere Verhältnisse zu Euch zu übertragen???? Egal wie der Dachverband heißt!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Eben...
Gerne noch öfter:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Sorry, ich habe mich geirrt!!*
> 
> Die organisierten Angelfischer haben nun mal  kein Interesse an einer bundesweiten Besserstellung des Angelns und der Angler, denen geht's nur um ihre jeweils eigenen Gartenzwerge im eigenen Land.
> 
> *Ich hab das falsch gesehen* - also ruhig brav weiterzahlen..



Davon ab, siehe was im BV momentan alles passiert (Auswechslung im Präsidium (DAV Vize weg, VDSF Vize rein), Gültigkeit alter VDSF-Beschlüsse etc,.)  und wie die Ex-DAVler da untergebuttert werden - ihr werdet schneller VDSF-Verhältnisse als ihr jetzt noch glaubt.

Und euer Verbände, speziell Brandenburg und Sachsen, haben euch die Scheixxe eingebrockt..

Wenns soweit ist, kriegt ihr von mir den Löffel gereicht, dass ihr die Suppe auch sauber auslöffeln könnt..


----------



## vermesser (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

@ Daci: Ernstgemeint, nicht rhetorisch: Gesetzt den Fall, Du bekommst diese Mehrheit. Wohin trittst Du denn aus?? Oder macht der Verein dann ohne Wasser weiter??? Der Verein vor Ort ist nicht der Pächter, verliert also die Berechtigung, in den Verbandsgewässern zu angeln. Juhuu. Denn pachtet die Ortsgruppe Karnickelberg sich also für quasi umsonst ganz anglerfreundlich Seen zusammen????


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



vermesser schrieb:


> Aber Thomas, Du muss doch auch mal unsere Sicht verstehen. Eine Vereinheitlichung heißt, daß es für uns nur schlechter werden kann, wenn ich mich bundesweit umgucke.



 DAFV = Einheit! Das ist doch die Meinung von vielen seit Jahren hier. Er wird schlechter werden....


----------



## Jose (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

@vermesser
du versteigst dich da irgendwo.

thema ist: "entzug finanzieller mittel". nix anderes.
und weil das eine klar definierte aufgabe ist, muss man auch nicht viel dazugeheimsen.

ergo:


 ich zahl dem BV nix, gar nix, weil: ich bin in keinem verein.
der BV kennt keine einzelmitgliedschaften
der BV kennt als kleinste einheit nur vereine (ist also eigentlich nur ein BV irgendwelcher vereine, hier zufälligerweise solche von anglern)
will jemand dem BV kein geld geben, dann ist das dem  BV sowas von happachegal, der hat mit dem sowieso keinen kontrakt, weil:
der verein richtet das schon - der gibt kohle nämlich weiter, direkt oder über LV usw. usw.
also: will man dem BV die kohle abgraben, dann muss man, leider leider, den gelddurchreichern die gretchenfrage stellen: BV oder angler? und denen klare position abverlangen. schade um so manchen guten verein - aber ehrlich: was ist ein guter verein? einer, der die kleine heile vereinsgewässerwelt erhält und dem BV alle macht einräumt, anglern die  anglerische freiheit zu nehmen? sicher nicht.
wenn man den BV finanziell austrocknen möchte, dann muss man da anfangen, wo die wertschöpfungskette  dieser teppichhändler beginnt. und das ist eben der verein, so toll der auch sein mag.
und wenn der verein das nicht unterstützt trotz all seiner tollen sachen, dann, 'tschuldigung, dann ist das kein toller verein. dann könnte der auch gleich noch an petra spenden.
es ist so einfach, dass jeder angler das verstehen kann.
man muss sich einfach mal entscheiden, rumeiern führt zu gar nix außer nach happach.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



Jose schrieb:


> und wenn der verein das nicht unterstützt trotz all seiner tollen sachen, dann, 'tschuldigung, dann ist das kein toller verein. *dann könnte der auch gleich noch an petra spenden.*
> 
> es ist so einfach, dass jeder angler das verstehen kann.
> man muss sich einfach mal entscheiden, rumeiern führt zu gar nix außer nach happach.


:m:m:m:m:m:m

Nicht zu vergessen:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Sorry, ich habe mich geirrt!!*
> 
> Die organisierten Angelfischer haben nun mal  kein Interesse an einer bundesweiten Besserstellung des Angelns und der Angler, denen geht's nur um ihre jeweils eigenen Gartenzwerge im eigenen Land.
> 
> *Ich hab das falsch gesehen* - also ruhig brav weiterzahlen..



Davon ab, siehe was im BV momentan alles passiert (Auswechslung im Präsidium (DAV Vize weg, VDSF Vize rein), Gültigkeit alter VDSF-Beschlüsse etc,.)  und wie die Ex-DAVler da untergebuttert werden - ihr werdet schneller VDSF-Verhältnisse als ihr jetzt noch glaubt.

Und euer Verbände, speziell Brandenburg und Sachsen, haben euch die Scheixxe eingebrockt..

Wenns soweit ist, kriegt ihr von mir den Löffel gereicht, dass ihr die Suppe auch sauber auslöffeln könnt..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



Jose schrieb:


> wenn man den BV finanziell austrocknen möchte, dann muss man da anfangen, wo die wertschöpfungskette dieser teppichhändler beginnt. und das ist eben der verein, so toll der auch sein mag



Man muss ja nicht einmal den Verein verlassen- man muss nur die Mitglieder bewegen, gegen eine Mitgliedschaft im LV/ BV zu stimmen und aus diesen austreten! Dann kann man angeln und trifft nur die LV/BV wo es wehtut- bei der Kohle. 

Und die Jugendarbeit geht weiter....|rolleyes (was ich wirklich sehr wichtig finde und schätze!)

Hier wollen alle nur die Mitgliedschaft im LV aus 2 Gründen:
Versicherungen (was Blödsinn ist) und vergünstigte Karten für LV Gewässer (NOK, ELK etc.). Insbesondere die Karten sind ausschlaggebend (120.- Euro p.a. für Nichtmitglieder, 37.- Euro p.a. für Mitglieder)


----------



## Hezaru (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Entzug finanzieller Mittel, beim Bundesverband bin ich absolut dafür|gr:
Durch Austritt des LVs
Bei Vereinen, Bezirksverbänden, LVs aber ein klares Nein!
Ist auch unrealistisch, nicht möglich, nicht richtig.

Post 18 von Kati kann ich unterschreiben.

Ich werde bei der nächsten Gelegenheit mit unserem Vorstand 
(von dem ich sehr viel halte) und dem Kassier mal ein Gespräch über Verband (BV) und Verbandsabgaben führen.
Unser Kassier hat sich bei der letzten HV sehr negativ über die hohen Verbandsabgaben geäussert. (13000 Bei 550 Aktiven)
Mal schaun, vielleicht können wir ja demnächst zwei neue Leser begrüssen...

Grüsse Hezaru


----------



## versuchsangler (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Was machen eigentlich die LV die ihren Austritt aus dem BV beschlossen haben?Ändert sich für den Angler vor Ort etwas?
Ich denke nein.
Meine Hoffnung ist das in einem Jahr vielleicht noch andere LV merken das es auch ohne BV geht.
Momentan habe ich das Gefühl das der gemeinsame Gewässerpool des Ex DAV die Ostverbände zusammenhält.
Wenn da ein Verband ausscheren würde dürfte das ganze zusammenbrechen.
Immo ist die Kosten-Nutzen Rechnung für das einfache Mitglied einfach unschlagbar günstig.
DAFV hin oder her.


----------



## vermesser (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Gut anders, dann bin ich hier raus. 

Ich KANN mich nicht aus dem Bundesverband verabschieden. Selbst wenn ich will. Denn dazu muss ich aus dem örtlichen Verein- Kreis- Landesverband raus. Und das will ich wegen der Angelei nicht!!

Ich kann nicht mal aus dem Landesverband raus, denn der ist der Pächter der Gewässer.

Im Prinzip kann der Verein vor Ort selbstverständlich austreten..muss dann aber selber pachten, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Woher soll das Geld kommen? Selbst eine Verdopplung der Beiträge unter Einsparung der Abflüsse an die Dachverbände dürfte nicht reichen. Und denn bin ich noch an wenige Seen gefesselt, je nach Finanzkraft des Vereins und kann nicht mal eben hier mal da....

Irgendwo beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz.


----------



## daci7 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



vermesser schrieb:


> @ Daci: Ernstgemeint, nicht rhetorisch: Gesetzt den Fall, Du bekommst diese Mehrheit. Wohin trittst Du denn aus?? Oder macht der Verein dann ohne Wasser weiter??? Der Verein vor Ort ist nicht der Pächter, verliert also die Berechtigung, in den Verbandsgewässern zu angeln. Juhuu. Denn pachtet die Ortsgruppe Karnickelberg sich also für quasi umsonst ganz anglerfreundlich Seen zusammen????



Hmm ... die Kiste ist ja noch stärker verwurschtelt als gedacht. Ist das generell so, oder eine Besonderheit deines Vereins? Ich bin absolut kein Vereinskenner - meine paar Jahre in einem solchen war ich zu jung um das zu verstehen was um mich herum verbockt wurde. Und seit ich die Wahl hab bin ich nicht mehr Mitglied gewesen ...
Stimmung gegen den verband kann man ja trotzdem auch auf Vereinsebene machen.


----------



## vermesser (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

@ Daci: Zumindest in Brandenburg und MV pachtet der Landesverband, soweit ich weiß. NICHT der Verein Karnickelberg den Karnickelberger See vor Ort.

Meines Wissens nach pachtet der Landesverband und gibt die Gewässer an betreuende Vereine vor Ort zur Pflege etc. (die, die auf dem Schild stehen).


----------



## Hezaru (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

vermesser
das bringt ja nix.
Dein LV sollte aus dem BV austreten, und ich denke er hat keine Nachteile deswegen.


----------



## Jose (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



vermesser schrieb:


> Gut anders, dann bin ich hier raus.
> 
> Ich KANN mich nicht aus dem Bundesverband verabschieden. Selbst wenn ich will. Denn dazu muss ich aus dem örtlichen Verein- Kreis- Landesverband raus. Und das will ich wegen der Angelei nicht!!



hast recht, DU kannst dich nicht aus dem BV verabschieden, für den existierst du als angler nämlich nicht, für den bist du faktisch eine zählnummer eines vereins, nicht mehr und sogar noch viel weniger.
die angelei ist dein anliegen.
gelegenheit dazu bietet dir dein verein. so solls auch bleiben, dein verein und deine angelei.

muss also der verein raus aus der BV-geldmaschine.
arbeit im verein also, überzeugungsarbeit.

von heut auf morgen klappt das sicher nicht - aber mal das ziel bestimmen und daraufhin "agitieren", das geht sofort. im verein bleiben - von unten verändern.

und zwischendurch angeln gehen, nervenkraft schöpfen und kollegen den BV madig machen


----------



## vermesser (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Ja gut, DA kann ich mitgehen, daß mein Landesverband sich aus dem Bundesverband verabschiedet! Dagegen sacht ja keiner wat.

Hier kam das aber so durch "Wir treten alle aus den Vereinen aus, dann geht ihnen das Geld aus, dann pachten die grünen anglerfreundlichen Aliens und alles wird viel viel besser und wir landen im Petridies!"


----------



## Tomasz (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Man muss ja nicht einmal den Verein verlassen- man muss nur die Mitglieder bewegen, gegen eine Mitgliedschaft im LV/ BV zu stimmen und aus diesen austreten! *Dann kann man angeln* und trifft nur die LV/BV wo es wehtut- bei der Kohle...



Wo genau könnte ich dann Deiner Meinung nach als Vereinsmitglied in Brandenburg angeln?

Und warum soll ich dem LAVB auf Landesebene den Geldhan abdrehen? Weil sie da so eine scheixx Arbeit machen wohl kaum?
Davon abgesehen war die Durchführung und der Start der Fusion eine absolute Katastrophe und gerade auch der LAVB hat da gegenüber seinen Vereinen und der Basis keine gute bzw. fast gar keine Arbeit geleistet. Das anzuprangern ist wichtig und in meinen Augen auch richtig. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass der LV für seine Mitglieder in den Vereinen und auch die nicht-Organsierten in Brandenburg bislang viel erreicht hat. Und da Du ja andere gerne auf Schwarzmalerei anderer hier im Board hinweist, wirst Du selbst jetzt sicher nicht auch die Zukunft in Brandenburg schwarz sehen wollen. Diese Deine Herangehensweise gefällt mir, wenn man sie auch nicht übermäßig strapazieren, sondern nach wie vor die Arbeit der Verbände kritisch begleiten sollte, Fragen stellen und den Finger auch in die offenen Wunden legen muss.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Hezaru (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Jose
ganz richtig, und das Wichtigste

von heut auf morgen klappt das sicher nicht...


----------



## Jose (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



vermesser schrieb:


> ...Hier kam das aber so durch "Wir treten alle aus den Vereinen aus, dann geht ihnen das Geld aus, dann pachten die grünen anglerfreundlichen Aliens und alles wird viel viel besser und wir landen im Petridies!"



ja, das wäre wirklich blöd.
einmal den BV fett gemacht durch vereinsmitgliedschaft - dann raus (und weg von allen gewässern) und denen das feld überlassen. nö, nicht gut. drin bleiben, "arsch huh" -und als verein sich der geldmaschine verweigern.

ja, und dann im verein nochmal neu überlegen, was eine BV von anglern vertreten sollte. anglerische interessen nämlich.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Und warum soll ich dem LAVB auf Landesebene den Geldhan abdrehen? Weil sie da so eine scheixx Arbeit machen wohl kaum?



Um den Druck auf die Abnicker zu vergrößern! Ohne Moos nix los- sonst werden die noch weiterhin die VDSF SCHXXE abnicken. Wir ehemaligen VDSF'ler sind Kummer und Einschränkungen ja gewohnt- auf Euch werden diese vermutlich sehr bald zukommen. Also rechtzeitig Druck aufbauen. Lies Dir mal die Schulterklopfberichte der HV durch- im DAFV ist der Naturschutz nicht nur grün, sondern auch rosarot!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



Jose schrieb:


> einmal den BV fett gemacht durch vereinsmitgliedschaft - dann raus (und weg von allen gewässern) und denen das feld überlassen.


 Fett gemacht? Die sind blank....

 Denen das Feld überlassen? Ein paar Zahler weniger und die sind vermutlich fertig!


----------



## vermesser (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Na denn sind wir ja im Wesentlichen ähnlicher Meinung.

Ich wollte auch nur darauf hinweisen, daß es so einfach nicht ist...die Verhältnisse sind doch sehr unterschiedlich von Region zu Region.


----------



## Jose (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Fett gemacht? Die sind blank....
> 
> Denen das Feld überlassen? Ein paar Zahler weniger und die sind vermutlich fertig!



ja, ich schrieb ja auch "(ein)mal" :m

ich möchte noch mal ganz klar sagen:
*der BV vertritt keinen einzigen angler.*
der vertritt vereine usw.

und wir brauchen dringendst eine anglervertretung!


----------



## ha.jo (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Hier geht es doch nicht um den Austritt des LV aus den BV!
  Ich wäre auch für den Austritt aus den BV unter der jetzigen Arbeit.
  Aber ich werde einen Teufel tun und meinen LV ausbluten, um dieses Ziel zu erreichen.
  Da bleibt zu viel anderes auf der Strecke!
  Deshalb ist für mich einzig Blauzahn, antonios, Tomasz Weg der einzig logische.
  Vergessen Wir eines mal nicht.
  Wie viele freie, unabhängige Angler partizipieren von diesen offenen Rahmenbedingungen hier?
  Jede Menge.
  Logisch, weil jeder Angler egal ob im LV, BV oder nicht, hier seine Karte bekommt zu den gleichen Angelbedingungen wie jedes Vereins, LV Mitglied hier.
  Wie siehts in anderen Bundesländern (alten) aus.
  Da ist selbst der Gast oftmals zweite oder dritte Klasse.
  Gibt es hier nicht!
  Auch kein wie hier im Board oftmals angeführtes Nachtangel, Setzkescherverbot.
  Auch keine Totschlag Regel!
  Warum sollte der einzig logische Weg deshalb für mich das „ausbluten“ und opfern all dieser Möglichkeiten sein um den BV in Spur zu bringen!
  Völliger Blödsinn, Sorry, meine Meinung.
  Ich kann nur aufklären, versuchen mögliche Mehrheiten zu schaffen (Verein, LV).
  Aber nicht die liberalsten, anglerfreundlichsten Bedingungen vor die Hunde gehen lassen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



daci7 schrieb:


> Hmm ... die Kiste ist ja noch stärker verwurschtelt als gedacht. Ist das generell so, oder eine Besonderheit deines Vereins? Ich bin absolut kein Vereinskenner


 
Ja, das ist in großen Teilen Deutschlands so. Dieser Sachverhalt ist übrigens auch die Ursache dafür, dass es in vielen Vereinen eine große Anzahl sog. passiver Mitglieder gibt, die in den Vereinsgewässern nur mit Tageskarte fischen dürfen. Die treten nämlich nur dem Verein bei, um Zugang zu den Verbandsgewässer zu haben.

Nahrungskette: Nix Verein, nix Verbandsgewässer. Und der Verein, der aus dem Verband austritt, nix Mitglieder. Sich selbst erhaltende Machtstruktur. #t


----------



## kati48268 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> *vergünstigte Karten für LV Gewässer* ...


Günstigerer Zugang oder überhaupt einen Zugang zu den Gewässern bekommen ist der Knackpunkt, zumindest in einigen Bundesländern.

Solange das so ist, tritt niemand aus Vereinen aus, die diesen Zugang ermöglichen.
_(Mal ganz abgesehen von anderen -guten!- Gründen, in einem Verein zu sein; aber das ist hier nicht das Thema)_
Wer diesen Fakt außer acht lässt, rennt einer Illusion hinterher!

Deswegen muss der Weg, dem BV die Knete zu entziehen, ein anderer sein:
die Stimmen der Vereine dahin lenken, dass weitere LVs aus dem BV austreten.
Druck, Druck & noch mal Druck auf die LVs.

Das mag dir, Thomas, nicht Umbruch genug sein, verstehe das sehr gut und wünsche mir eigentlich auch einen deutlich radikaleren Weg, aber 'mehr' ist schlichtweg völlig unrealistisch.

Ich befürchte ja sogar selbst, dass eher der BV das Angeln in D komplett (mit) vernichtet, bevor der von mir skizzierte Weg Erfolg haben könnte.

Gerade deswegen bedarf es ja weiterer Maßnahmen:
- noch mehr Information & Aufklärung der uninteressierten Masse an Anglern,
- Aufdeckung jeglichen Murkses, den der BV (und beteiligte LVs) verbrechen
- ...auf deutsch: mehr Anglerboard


----------



## volkerm (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Kati,

alles richtig. Wir kritischen Quertreiber sind in beschämender Unterzahl- und das wissen die auch. Nix machen ist Murks- sich ständig die Birne einrennen aber auch. Ich habe es mit Vorstandsarbeit, viel Einsatz, ausformulierten, faktisch dichten Ausarbeitungen versucht- es wurde zum Teil nicht mal gelesen.
Die Mehrheit tickt anders.


----------



## vermesser (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Naja, die Mehrheit will einfach angeln.

Und Verein Karnickelberg vor Ort hat auch kaum Einfluss auf den Landesverband und das ist ja die Ebene an die man mindestens müsste.


----------



## versuchsangler (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Die Frage ist doch, kann der Verein vor Ort aus dem LV austreten, ohne anschließend ein reiner Casting-verein zu sein.


----------



## volkerm (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Klar Matthias. 

Einfach angeln. Für mich heisst Leben aber auch, Dinge (wie Vereinsgewässer) zu verbessern. Laichmöglichkeiten zu schaffen, Fischtreppen, etc. Alles wurde gebügelt, um Zucht- Refos und Satzkarpfen zu erlegen. Demokratie ist halt auch die Macht der Mehrheit.


----------



## Tomasz (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Man muss ja nicht einmal den Verein  verlassen- man muss nur die Mitglieder bewegen, gegen eine  Mitgliedschaft im LV/ BV zu stimmen und aus diesen austreten! *Dann kann  man angeln* und trifft nur die LV/BV wo es wehtut- bei der Kohle...



Dann frage ich eben nochmal:

Wo genau könnte ich dann Deiner Meinung nach als Vereinsmitglied in Brandenburg angeln ohne dass mein Verein im LAVB organisiert ist?
Und warum sollte ich dann überhaupt noch im Verein sein, wenn dieser z.B. keine Gewässer zu Pflege hat?
Und wer setzt sich dann weiterhin für die liberale Zugänglichkeit zum Angeln ein, wie der LAVB sie in Brandenburg mitgestaltet hat? 
In wie weit kennst Du die Angel-Verhältnisse in Brandenburg eigentlich? 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## pxnhxxd (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



Jose schrieb:


> ich zahl dem BV nix, gar nix.





Bist dir da wirklich so sicher.
Der Rhein ist doch ein Verbandsgewässer des  LV-NRW.

http://www.rheinischer-fischereiverband.de/index.php?id=270

Bist du sicher das der LV, den du mit 34€ im Jahr unterstützt nicht auch einen Teil an den BV abdrücken muss wenn du deinen Generalschein kaufst?

Oder behält der LV die ganze kohle?

Belehre mich wenn ich falsch liegen sollte. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hezaru (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Naturliebhaber,
soweit ich weis, bekommen bei uns nur aktive Mitglieder die Seen und Kanalkarte.
Ich denke das Ziel muss sein möglichst wenig Beschränkungen zu haben .
Redet mit euren Vorständen und gebt ihnen mal einen Link zum AB.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Dann frage ich eben nochmal:
> 
> Wo genau könnte ich dann Deiner Meinung nach als Vereinsmitglied in Brandenburg angeln ohne dass mein Verein im LAVB organisiert ist?
> Und warum sollte ich dann überhaupt noch im Verein sein, wenn dieser z.B. keine Gewässer zu Pflege hat?
> ...




Dann beantworte ich die Fragen des TE mal aus meiner Sicht (und gebe dabei auch eine "Antwort" auf Deine Frage):



ha.jo schrieb:


> Für mich stellt sich die Frage, wie soll dieses „Ausbluten“ funktionieren?
> 
> Geht nur durch den Entzug der finanziellen Mittel durch Verzicht des Einzelnen!
> 
> ...



Nein, ich kenne mich in Brandenburg (anglerisch) nicht aus. Darum geht es mir und hier auch nicht. Hier geht es um das Ausbluten der Verbände und schaffen von neuen Strukturen. Oder einfach gesagt um die Zukunft unseres Hobbies. 

Vermutlich werden wir irgendwann mal sagen, hätten wir damals nur einen geringen Verzicht in kauf genommen- nämlich dann wenn wir uns auf dem Sportplatz zum Casting treffen....

 Nachtrag: Es gibt in D 3- 4 Millionen Angler (gibt viele unterschiedliche Angaben), davon sind 600.000 (800.000) organisiert- und der Rest angelt nicht???? Es geht also auch ohne Verein!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Redet mit euren Vorständen


 
 Die wollen das nicht hören- das sind doch die Abnicker die uns den BV eingebrockt haben!

 Und das AB hat bei Vorständen einen DAFV Spamfilter....


----------



## Hezaru (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die wollen das nicht hören- das sind doch die Abnicker die uns den BV eingebrockt haben!
> 
> Und das AB hat bei Vorständen einen DAFV Spamfilter....



Ich bin mir sicher...
bei uns nicht..
Ein kleines Dorf in Galien|supergri


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Damit Thomas seine Ruhe hat und nicht laufend mit O.T. Verweis abwürgen muss, verschiebe ich meine ursprüngliche Frage an Ralle24 in dieses Thema.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich konnte aus Zeitgründen weder früher antworten, noch diesen Threat hier komplett lesen.

Interessant ist, dass wieder tausend Gründe vorgetragen werden, warum etwas nicht funktionieren kann, aber sich kaum jemand Gedanken macht, was man trotzdem tun kann.

Und klar ist auch, dass es keine einheitliche Strategie geben kann, sondern diese von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich sein kann.

Zuerst steht die Frage, ob ein Landesverband Gewässerpächter ist oder nicht, und wenn ja, in welchem Umfang.
Da kann man schonmal klar teilen in alte und neue Bundesländer.

Die meisten Vereine in den alten Bundsländern sind selbst Gewässerpächter. Strukturen wie in den neuen Bundesländern gibt es kaum. Hier kann jeder Verein bedenkenlos aus dem Landesverband austreten. Es gibt keine signifikanten Nachteile durch einen Austritt. Das Versicherungs-BlaBla ist völlig für den Popo und die Summe der eingesparten Verbandsabgaben dürfte die der eventuell wegfallenden Zuschüsse gut ausgleichen oder mildern.

In den Bundesländern, in denen der LV bedeutender Gewässerpächter ist, ist die Situation sicher schwieriger. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Angler dort den Mut haben aus dem Verband auszutreten, und dadurch temporär den Zugang zu einigen/vielen Gewässern zu verlieren. Auch wenn das im Grunde nie zur Debatte stehen würde, denn bei einem geschlossenem Austritt der Mehrzahl der Vereine, würde der jeweilige Verband aber sowas von zutraulich werden, weil er alleine weder die Gewässer, noch die Verbandsstruktur erhalten könnte. Ich bin sehr sicher, dass dann rasend schnell Bewegung in den jeweiligen Verband kommen würde. Und Kündigungen kann man ja zurücknehmen, wenn die Situation es zulässt. Aber gut, dazu sind die meisten Angler halt zu "bedrissen" wie man bei uns sagt.

Dennoch kann man in diesen Bundesländern über die Vereine den LV zum Austritt aus dem BV zwingen. Und grade in den neuen Bundesländern (ehemalige DAV-Länder) sind oder waren die LV´s ja im Grunde kein schlechtes Instrument. Mikulin ist noch nicht lange genug verstorben, als dass die Vereine seinen Geist in den LV nicht wieder auferstehen lassen könnten. 

Mohnert soll mal gesagt haben: "Wer die Gewässer hat, hat die Macht".

Ich halte dagegen: " Wer die Kapelle bezahlt, bestimmt die Musik". 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Jeder organisierte Angler hat die Möglichkeit, die Geschicke seines Vereins zu beeinflussen. In jedem Bundesland vielleicht ein wenig anders, aber im Grunde muss jeder nur mal seinen Ar$sch hochkriegen, um eine tiefgreifende Veränderung herbeizuführen.

Ich sage aus eigener Erfahrung nicht, dass das realistisch ist.
* 
Aber ich weiß, dass das der einzige Weg ist, die Geschwüre in Deutschlands Anglerverbandswelt auszutrocknen und gesunden zu lassen. *


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Lass stecken Ralle, auch Du musst einsehen, dass die das genauso wollen.
Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Sorry, ich habe mich geirrt!!*
> 
> Die organisierten Angelfischer haben nun mal  kein Interesse an einer bundesweiten Besserstellung des Angelns und der Angler, denen geht's nur um ihre jeweils eigenen Gartenzwerge im eigenen Land.
> 
> *Ich hab das falsch gesehen* - also ruhig brav weiterzahlen..


----------



## kati48268 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Mal nebenbei gefragt:

 Die *Fischereiabgabe*, die wir alle (ob im Verein oder nicht) beim Erwerb des Fischereischeins abdrücken (1/2 Betrag der Fischereischeinkosten) geht ans jeweilige Bundesland.

 Wird aber scheinbar auch (oder zumindest teilweise) von den LVs verwaltet?
 Denn einen Antrag auf Fördermittel daraus muss man (zumindest teilweise) bei diesen stellen?

 Wie viel davon sacken die sich selbst ein?

 Ist von der Höhe (8€/Angler/Jahr) ja ein ganz schöner Brocken...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Ländersache, komplett unterschiedlich je nach Bundesland, es gibt auch welche, in denen es keine Fischereiabgabe gibt oder die wieder abgeschafft wurde..
Hat ja aber auch nix mit dem Thema hier zu tun.


----------



## Jose (26. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



pinhead schrieb:


> Bist dir da wirklich so sicher.
> Der Rhein ist doch ein Verbandsgewässer des  LV-NRW.
> 
> http://www.rheinischer-fischereiverband.de/index.php?id=270
> ...



weiß ich nicht, ist aber gut möglich.
verwirrend ist es aber schon. mein schein ist von der RFG, die mit dem RhFV kooperiert. bei beiden find ich keine möglichkeit der einzelmitgliedschaft - einfluss hätten also nur vereinsmitglieder.

nebenbei: als unterstützung seh ich die 34€ nicht, ist 'ne pacht.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (26. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mal nebenbei gefragt:
> 
> Die *Fischereiabgabe*, die wir alle (ob im Verein oder nicht) beim Erwerb des Fischereischeins abdrücken (1/2 Betrag der Fischereischeinkosten) geht ans jeweilige Bundesland.
> 
> ...


 
In SH 10,-€ Jahreskosten, davon behalten die Ausgabestellen 1,80€ Verwaltungsgebühren und der Rest geht komplett in Hegemaßnahmen zum Fischartenschutz (Fischhorizonte). Der Verband bekommt davon nichts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Und immer wieder die gleichen mit Offtopic..


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ländersache, komplett unterschiedlich je nach Bundesland, es gibt auch welche, in denen es keine Fischereiabgabe gibt oder die wieder abgeschafft wurde..
> *Hat ja aber auch nix mit dem Thema hier zu tun*.


----------



## Lazarus (26. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ländersache, komplett unterschiedlich je nach Bundesland, es gibt auch welche, in denen es keine Fischereiabgabe gibt oder die wieder abgeschafft wurde..
> Hat ja aber auch nix mit dem Thema hier zu tun.


Du täuscht dich: In Bayern verwaltet der LFV die Fischereiabgabe, bestimmt also auch über Zuschüsse aus diesem Topf an Vereine, z.B. für fischereilich und ökologisch sinnvolle Maßnahmen. Beispiel: Brutboxprogramm.
Außerdem verwaltet er die staatlichen Gewässer, verpachtet diese wiederum an Vereine.

Beides sind durchaus Gründe, die GEGEN den Austritt von Vereinen aus dem LV und damit dem BV sprechen.


----------



## kati48268 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Hat ja aber auch nix mit dem Thema hier zu tun.



Hat es evtl. doch, Thomas, nämlich dann, wenn die LVs diese Mittel (auch) für ihre Zwecke nutzen könnten. 
 Deswegen ja meine Frage.

 Beisp.: in NRW vergeben 2 Stellen die Fördermittel aus diesem Posten, u.a. der Rheinische Verband für organisierte vereine & Personen:
http://www.bezreg-koeln.nrw.de/brk_..._51/fischereiangelegenheiten/fischereiabgabe/


----------



## Salora (26. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Sorry für`s OT Thomas, aber diese Aussage ist so nicht korrekt.



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> In SH 10,-€ Jahreskosten, davon behalten die Ausgabestellen 1,80€ Verwaltungsgebühren und *der Rest geht komplett* in Hegemaßnahmen zum Fischartenschutz (Fischhorizonte).



Richtig ist das ein Großteil der Mittel in das Projekt "*Fischhorizonte*" fließt, aber eben nur ein Teil!

Die Richtlinie für die Mittelvergabe in SH findet ihr *hier* und da ich schon mal OT bin hier noch der Link zum Antragsformular. *Klick*.


----------



## pxnhxxd (26. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*



Jose schrieb:


> weiß ich nicht, ist aber gut möglich.
> verwirrend ist es aber schon. mein schein ist von der RFG, die mit dem RhFV kooperiert. bei beiden find ich keine möglichkeit der einzelmitgliedschaft - einfluss hätten also nur vereinsmitglieder.
> 
> nebenbei: als unterstützung seh ich die 34€ nicht, ist 'ne pacht.



Die RFG hat aber nur eine verwaltende Funktion. Ist praktisch der Verteiler der Lizenzen für den LV.

Aber ich sehe keinen Unterschied zwichen dem Rhein und den Verbandsgewässern wie z.b. in MV oder BB. Beide füttern die Landesverbände. Auch am Rhein  , nur das es bei uns keiner Mitgliedschaft bedarf.
Und in diesem Thread heisst es ja " den Verbänden die Kohle entziehen", und nicht nur dem BV.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (26. November 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Ich teile die Bedenken einiger Mitschreiber die der Idee des "Ausbluten" kritisch gegenüberstehen!

Was passiert denn in den Vereinen wenn viele Leute (Kritiker) austreten?? 
Richtig, sie räumen das Feld und die Betonköpfe machen weiter wie bisher!
Nur wenn sich an der Basis in den Vereinen Wiederstand regt und Aufklärungsarbeit geleistet wird kann von unten her eine Erneuerung stattfinden.
Ich bin Mitglied in mehreren Vereinen und alle leisten vorbildliche(n) Jugendarbeit und Umweltschutz und ich kann an schönen Gewässern fischen.
Wenn ich jetzt austrete bin ich Einzelkämpfer und habe KEINERLEI Mitspracherecht mehr bei Wahlen und kann keine Arbeit mehr im Verein leisten.
Warum soll ich einen Verein abstrafen wenn der Bundesverband Bockmist baut? Dann versuche ich doch lieber Vereinskamerade davon zu überzeugen das sich dringenst was ändern muss und erneuere in kleinen Schritten. 
Das es so wie bisher nicht weiter gehen kann ist uns allen klar!

Wenn ich mit meiner Stimme morgen dafür sorge das ein Betonkopf abgewählt und ein Vorstand verjüngt wird, sorgt dieser übermorgen dafür das im Kreisverb. sich was ändert, in 4 Tagen beim Bezirksverb. und in einer Woche im Bundesverband.


----------



## Hezaru (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Verbände - Entzug finanzieller Mittel*

Hab mal mit unserem Finanzwart gesprochen und es ist so:
Wir zahlen 10 Euro Verbandsbeitrag pro aktives Mitglied, auch Jugend.
Pasive zahlen nix.
Bei 2 Euro für den BV bleiben noch 8 Euro für den Bezirk und LV.
Der LV bekommt noch die Fischereiabgabe.Mit unserem LV und Bezirksverband hab ich kein Problem.
Und das neue Präsidium in Bayern scheint vom reinem Abnicken
 nicht viel zu halten.

Eimen BZ oder LV kann man nicht Ausbluten lassen, nur den BV
das würde mir auch vollkommen reichen:m


----------

